# wife kids n I



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

we went to mines and meadows in wampum pa....not a bad place.

heres my wife and daughter cruising up a hill on the yammie

BTW this is my wifes first time ever being on the trails on a quad
[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v137/lilpete/?action=view&current=VID_20120527_124645.mp4]







[/ame]

and heres my daughter katie and me doin a lil playing on the BF
[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v137/lilpete/?action=view&current=VID_20120527_134543.mp4]







[/ame]

and a little mud run...this stuff was a little greasy
[ame=http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v137/lilpete/?action=view&current=VID_20120527_135055.mp4]







[/ame]

had a fantastic day until we got poured on :34:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

No pics there


----------



## carthief007 (Mar 30, 2012)

you dont see videos?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!! lol... she didnt have much faith in you at first though! HE'S STUCK! HE's STUCK! :bigok: lol


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

looks like yall had fun


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

No vids here either


----------

